# Do ROMZ hurt Nintendo?



## spiritz (Jan 10, 2009)

Everybody is using Flashcards nowadays, they sell for 5$ and are very easy to use, no modchip needed.... Just buy the card, load roms on it, PLAY!

Very easy.

I wonder why should people still pay for games?

I didnt buy a game for years cos I dont have to. And many games are crap anyway. But will Nintendo be hurt by this? If no one buys games? or they earn enough from hardware sales?

Who still buys games!?

With huge sites like gbatemp distributing roms on their IRC channel, with dozens of rom sites on the web, anyone can just download the games why do some people still PAY?


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 10, 2009)

Not everyone knows about these flashcarts so there are still people buying games. Nintendo doesnt get hurt, they just get pissed because they are making less than what they should be making. Selfish bastards


----------



## Lily (Jan 10, 2009)

Everyone that downloads and plays a game without paying for it is a 'potential lost sale'. If everyone downloaded and no-one paid, there would be no incentive for developers and publishers to make more games. Don't forget that some people like to pay because they like to have a physical product; some people like to pay because they won't have compatibility/saving issues. Really, it doesn't matter -- if no-one paid, there'd be no games - so be grateful to those who do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note, I've edited your post. GBAtemp does not distribute roms.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a flashcart, I use for one thing: playing Japanese games (JSS, JUS, PS0, etc) and trying a game before buying it (to make sure it doesn't suck).

If I like the game, I buy it...


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 10, 2009)

You could argue that Nintendo loses money because of less First-party game sales, but you could also argue that ROMs boost DS sales due to the easy availability of flash cards.  No one knows for sure whether or not Nintendo gets a net profit or loss.


----------



## alex (Jan 10, 2009)

Way before I knew of GBATemp, I planned on getting an R4, but this was a long time ago. I never could get someone to order online for me, so I still bought games. Some were worth it. Like JUS, Really good game.

But lately Nintendo has been sinking lower and lower. I had finally got my SCDS1 and I never bought a DS game after that.

I did softmod my Wii, before the BL came out, and even when it did, I still bought MKWii, I mostly wanted the wheel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Nintendo still makes a lot off of the systems, they TRY to appeal to all people, and that's why they sell better. They are probably the company that makes the most out of their systems.(PS3 loses money, they depend on you buying their expensive games, 360 stays about the same, not enough change, but their games sell good!)

IMO opinion though, casual games should be okay as casual, BUT DO NOT MAKE HARDCORE GAMES MORE CASUAL! Do you get it Nintendo? DO YOU GET IT?


----------



## enarky (Jan 10, 2009)

No idea, but ROM*Z* hurts my eyes.


----------



## legendofphil (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, Nintendo loses more than you think.
I won't go as far as to say that every download is a lost sale but say 25% of downloads are lost sales and Nintendo makes money on all titles sold, not just first party.

The most important factor is that you hurt yourselves, good games have lost sequels because they sold badly but had a huge following because they were pirated.

If you like the game you play make sure you buy it, piracy is on the edge of killing PC gaming, it has already ruined it.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 10, 2009)

someone lock this or at worse move it?


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 10, 2009)

Im my opinion, if Nintendo really wanted to stop piracy, then they should be stoping the rom sites that distribute them. Of course this is still a hard this, considering the many sites out their.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 10, 2009)

spiritz said:
			
		

> Everybody is using Flashcards nowadays, they sell for 5$ and are very easy to use, no modchip needed.... Just buy the card, load roms on it, PLAY!
> 
> Very easy.
> 
> ...



You're an idiot.

You think that everybody should just pirate games instead of buying them?  Do you not know that video game companies depend on these profits to pay their employees, and to have the funds to make new games?  In other words, if nobody buys games, there will be no more games.

You need to go back to school man, and I'm not talking about college..


----------



## NightKry (Jan 10, 2009)

No, no, of COURSE it doesn't hurt Nintendo...

*face palms*


----------



## Gore (Jan 10, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Not everyone knows about these flashcarts so there are still people buying games. Nintendo doesnt get hurt, they just get pissed because they are making less than what they should be making. Selfish bastards


You're an idiot. They are selfish for not wanting people to steal from them? 
Making less than what they should be making does mean they are being hurt.
Would you like to make 15cents less per hour on all your jobs for the rest of your life? No? You're a selfish bastard!



Unless you're joking, because sarcasm is completely lost on the internet and should be used very sparingly.


----------



## Minox (Jan 10, 2009)

The main reason to why I don't buy DS games is because they're too expensive. I mean, a DS game no matter how it old it is still costs more than a brand-new newly released PC game and that pretty much puts me off from buying any DS games at all. Because if I get to choose between a new PC game which looks awesome and a DS game there's no doubt which one I'd choose. However, if DS games were a bit cheaper than they are now then I'd consider to buy those I deem worth the money after pirating the games first.

I did buy a couple of DS games before I got my first flashcart, and half of them were definitely worth paying for, but the other ones feels like something you play a couple of times and then throw away and never look at again.. After pirating and playing a bunch of DS games I found some DS games that I'd gladly pay for to support the developers, but guess what? I can't seem to find these games at a reasonable price anywhere so I just dismissed the idea of actually paying for the games I liked even though I actually wanted to pay for them.


----------



## U-said-it (Jan 10, 2009)

spiritz said:
			
		

> I wonder why should people still pay for games?
> 
> I didnt buy a game for years cos I dont have to. And many games are crap anyway. But will Nintendo be hurt by this? If no one buys games? or they earn enough from hardware sales?
> 
> ...



They have just as much of a right to sell bad games as they do good ones. So saying that the games aren't worth it isn't a valid excuse for stealing them, it's a rationalization...
And you aren't the one to determine a fair price. If you don't like the price, don't buy them plain and simple. Boycotting products for reasons such as that is the American way, maybe then the would drop the price, and it doesn't justify theft. When you steal you hurt companies, and by inference the gamers that play their games.

Flashcarts can be used for any number of "legal" purposes, such as emulating your game collections for on the go, backing up games that got destroyed or lost, etc.


----------



## spiritz (Jan 10, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Not everyone knows about these flashcarts so there are still people buying games. Nintendo doesnt get hurt, they just get pissed because they are making less than what they should be making. Selfish bastards



More and more people find out about the flashcards, they even sell them at fucking Amazon and ebay in HUGE amounts.

Those people, if they´re like me, will never again in their life buy a game.

Very bad for Sony and Microsoft. But Nintendo earns a lot with the hardware, thats good.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 10, 2009)

How many times do we have to ban you, kingkong? Topic closed.


----------

